# What year is this Ladies JC Higgins Color Flow



## ChicagoJoe (Jun 29, 2019)

I was hoping to get help in identifying this ladies JC Higgins Color Flow


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 29, 2019)

Colorflow isn't a middle weight bike.
You would probably have better luck posting this question in the balloon tire forum.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2019)

1950


----------



## TieDye (Jun 30, 2019)

Yup, 1950.


----------



## ChicagoJoe (Jul 6, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> 1950
> 
> View attachment 1023117



Thanks for the info


----------

